# Lysigin Questions



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

The new goats I'm getting have not been vaccinated with lysigin before. I am thinking very seriously about using it. Are there any issues with starting lysigin on a goat that has already freshened? That has never had lysigin before? (They're all about 2-3 years old, alpines).

One of the Sue Reith articles said that the immunity was not inferred to many animals. Do you agree/disagree with that?

I'm considering using lysigin because my young children drink the milk raw.

Thanks for the input,
PJ


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I use Lysigin. Kids are vaccinated at 6 months and again in 2 wks. My milkers are vaccinated just before kidding and again in 6mo.. I only give the one shot at these times. I know it's sure stopped the little staph bumps on the udders. My SCC is now down to 2 instead of 5-6. And my last mastitis test done in Oct.-2007 through LSU was all clear-no growth. 
Kaye


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

So should I treat the milkers like kids when they arrive here since they've never been vaccinated for it?

PJ


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes. It's a vaccination like anything else. 2 shots and then yearly boosters or used when you have a staph outbreak.
Kaye


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you know if it is used the same in calves and cows?


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Kaye!
PJ


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes. It's actually a dairy cattle vaccination.
Kaye


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought the Lysigin and got ready to vaccinate. It has instruction of 5cc sub Q. That is for a cow/calf. What is the dosage for goats?


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I didnt see this before I asked my question in another thread, so I'll ask it here as well...

would you use this even if you have never had staph that you are aware of?

Picturing a barn full of milkers, none of whom have ever been vaccinated for it...(well, wait, I guess the does that originated from Vicki were...hmmm) how woudl you proceed?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes the dosage is 5ccs just like for cattle.


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

I am very curious about this too. I have a goat that I am currently dealing with a case of staph with, and was advised to vaccinate the rest of my herd. My does are due to kid May - July. Is it okay to vaccinate them bred? Also, this may be dumb, but do I need to vaccinate my male?Also, I read that the injection was given IM. Above you were talking about SQ. Which is it? Thank you!

Kristin


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

No, males don't generally get it. 
I give it IM not SQ.

It's up to you if you vaccinate or not. I used lysigin when I had a doe break out with small bumps on her udder to help clear it. THEN, I just vaccinated the whole lot of them to keep it from spreading. Now, it's used in my management just like C/D vaccinations. Anything of questionable vaccine gets it twice then pre-kidding and doelings pre-breeding.
Kaye


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

What would be the downside of using it?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

About all I can think of....the extra expense of another vaccination.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Although we all use it for staph dermatitis, remember that this is a vaccine for staph aureous. The end result of staph aureous is gangreen mastitis/malignant edema, you can't have this clostridium without it.

If you become a commercial herd and bring in other goats, you may also want to move to Covexin 8 also for it's other clostridiums including black leg, gas gangreen.

If you don't want to vaccinate your entire herd, than use it like labeled on your virgin does, it's the group you are most likely to save from this anyway. Or if you have does you are keeping, use the oldest ones as vaccination cows, they are vaccinated and all kids gets some of these does colostrum. Vicki


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

Vicki,
Are you saying that if we use this vaccine we are introducing the pathogen for gangrenous mastitis too? If at some point an unvacinated animal came in they would be exposed? I'm a bit confused. I use covexin 8 on adults but just CDT on my babies. I don't have Staph but also don't ever want to get it. We do show so we are exposed to more things.


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

I have does that are due May-July. Is it okay to vaccinate them this late in their pregnancy? I have a doe with staph right now, so I'm wanting to if I can! Thanks
Kristin


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

I've never vaccinated my does. Last year I had one case of subclinical mastitis that cleared up with no problem using cepha-dri. I don't wnat to have any mastitis either! I ordered this Lysigin vaccine, but almost all my does will have freshened by the time I get it. Is it OK to give after they freshen or best to wait until next year? I will have 2 left due in 2 weeks ....is that too late or OK to give it shortly before they freshen? Any milk withdrawl time? What's the difference in Lysigin & Covexin 8?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Doodles, no, vaccines to not cause disease. It stimulates immunity the doe has and builds immunity to things she does not have. If you get staph aureous in your herd and your does have no immunity to it, they can not fight it. And staph is everywhere you don't have to show to pick up staph.

Kristin, you can vaccinate at anytime. The best protocoal for this is to give you virgin does this before breeding, 2 shots, subq or IM, 5cc, 21 days apart. This is how this drug is intended to be used in cattle. Then you can bolster your older does with a shot, 5cc before kidding like you do your CD&T to bolster the colostrum.

When we intially started using it, everyone got 5cc again in 21 days, that fall all the vigin does got 5cc then again in 21 days, bred. Then everyone except the virgin does got 5cc before they kidded, the virgin does if they were kept after kidding were bolstered then as coming 2nd fresheners. So yes you can vaccinate in any stage of pregnancy, any age, same thing with CD&T.

Pam, same answer as above it hurts nothing and their is no milk withdrawal in vaccines of any kind. It doesn't work that way. Just start the vaccines on all the adults, then do this years doelings before you breed them the first year.

Lysigin is a vaccine for staph.
Covexin 8 is a vaccine for clostridiums CD&T but also black leg, red wool and lots of other things most goats don't need to be vaccinated with unless these other clostridiums are problems in your area. Now if you have ever had or ever have a doe who sloughs her udder to malignant edema, yes you should be using Covexin 8. CD&T is the basic vaccine that most of us give. Others use straight Tetanus Toxoid and straight C&D toxoid...still others don't vaccinate yet they give their kids tetanus antitoxin when they disbud. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Could this thread be summarized and put into 101. It has answered my questions as well. Thanks!


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks again !! Vicki to our rescue. :biggrin My head hurts butI'm learnin'
Angie


----------



## Alliebug (12 mo ago)

Is it ok to vac. Goats with lysigin if you aren't sure if they were previously vaccinated. I mean give the two shots?


----------

